# Any Help Please. x



## Emmaloux (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, 

Just a quick question, i have just had BFN on my first icsi cycle and unable to afford another cycle.

I was just wondering if clomid would be any good for me and DH, i have got a high FSH levels and DH has low sperm count.
Also do you have to pay for it. x


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Emmalou, I don't know much about FSH levels and sorry didn't understand what you meant about them. I suppose it depends how low your DH count is. I was advised to do ICSI 5yrs ago as DH count was 12million, we did and were lucky first time. Then in 2009 had a natural BFP but sadly m/c then a repeat scenario 5 months later so it can happen with a low count. My DH morphology and motility not brilliant either but it does only take 1 and there are supplements that you can take to improve things a little. I now do something called Naprotechnology and they have helped couples achieve a pregnancy with much worse SA as I don't want to pursue ICSI again.

I don't want to give you false hope, but it may be worth discussing with your GP if they think it is worth giving clomid a try - if they do then really you should make sure you will be monitored with either bloods and/or scans to ensure you have a dose that is effective. Clomid should be no more expensive than a normal prescription if you get it from your GP. I get mine on a private prescription from my clinic and it is usually cheaper than a normal script but then other things are more expensive.

Good luck with whatever you do. IF is so painful without worrying about how to afford making a baby when it happens so easily for others  . xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

we tried clomid because i have raised FSH levels (11.5) and my husband has a low count (11m).  i also had mild endometriosis but this was removed although it was this had elevated my FSH so whether that went down after the Endo went i dont know but they do say once you have a raised result thats your result (ie if it goes down they still take the higher number for your FSH, so i was told - i dont really get that but anyway!)

We had tried for 22 cycles with no success (we have a son conceived 4 years ago very quickly) so i was given clomid but was told as my FSH was that bit higher i could only have 3m worth and then i would have to try IVF as no point wasting time if it was not going to work when my FSH was higher.

it worked second month  - i am now 25 weeks pregnant.  so have to say i would definitely give it a go if i was you and in terms of expense, if you have an unmonitored cycle (they knew i ovulated already this was just to give me a better quality ovulation so they did not monitor me) thent he cost of clomid itself its very cheap.  i paid £10 for 3m worth on private prescription.  obviously whether you need to be monitored would be down to the clinic/gP

good luck!!


----------



## ashcharl (Sep 18, 2011)

SarLiv - here's me hoping as I'm just about to try my second go of Clomid - did you do anything more specific that you think worked alongside the clomiid to help you get BFP?


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

ashcharl sorry i have been away for a little while so didnt see this - see my post on the crazy clomid chatter for you as i saw you mentioned spotting.  i use cyclogest (progesterone supplement) i dont think clomid would have worked alone for me as i needed the progesterone too.


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I've just started Clomid, just finished the first round, I'm 38 my bf is 37. I have high FSH levels and my fertility is quite low. I feel really positive about being on Clomid. My GP would not prescribe it we got it from the specialist. I did get some pretty bad side effects for the first two days but after that I felt kinda perky?! 
This is the only treatment I will be offered on the NHS due to my age and the limited time that me and bf have been trying (I told them 2 years but it's actually about 1!!)  I'm combining it with acupuncture, chinese herbs, yoga, pre-seed lube and moon-cups!! Yep, we are really going for it. Just hope my blood test on day 21 comes back good. Everything crossed. I'd say give it a go. I also had endo diagnosed back in 2003 but it was removed two years ago and I dont think it's come back because the symptoms have not returned. I but cant be sure unless I have a laporoscopy but I dont want one. Good luck x


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

hi sarliv

Hope you dont mind me jumping in..... i saw on your signature about low progesterone. i had my 21day bloods back and my prog was at level 2.

I have just be referred to a gyna, so waiting for my appointment......... was just wondering what level was you progesterone? and is Cyclogest a pill ect? any info would help!

Thanks x


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all. Can someone give me the low-down on what they will be testing for on my day 21 blood test (I'm on Clomid) and what the different levels mean? Last time I had a blood test my FSH level was 13.5 (not good but not hopeless, and more down to age apparantley), but I dont understand about the progesterone levels, at all!!


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

chazzy  - my low progesterone was in the second half of the cycle after OV.  i think they like to see levels of 30 to show that you ovulated so with a level of 2 it may be you have not ovulated and need higher dose of clomid or if you are not on clomid then clomid should help you ovulate and likely they will put you on it.  my progesterone rises and falls erractically in the second half of the cycle so i would spot and then period would come and there would not be enough time for an egg to implant.  Cyclogest is progesterone support in the second half of the cycle - you take a pessary and it keeps your levels up in the second half so any fertilised egg has more chance to implant (if low progesterone or short luteal phase - days between OV and period is your issue)

Starzle - for the day 21 test they are testing to see if you have ovulated and looking for your progesterone to be over a certain level ( as said about its usually about 30) and if it is over 30 they know clomid is working and you are ovulating.  my FSH was 11.5 but i did ovulate on my own, clomid just helped me produce better quality eggs - hope it does the same for you too!!


----------



## 33BUTTERFLY (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi SarLiv
How did you find out ur progestrone levels were low in second half of cycle? I've been taking clomid for 6 months with no bfp. I do spot most months so was wondering if I may have the same issue as you?
Any advice would be great, thanks


----------

